# LCD Hintergrundbeleuchtung automatisch abschalten zickt rum

## SvenFischer

Hallo,

na ja, trotz der vielen Jahre will auf meinem Laptop das Thema Energiesparen mit den TFT/LCD nicht so richtig, zumal es ja auch da scheinbar mehrere Möglichkeiten gibt: xorg.conf/KDE/ACPI

Also, ich habe hier das Problem, das das Bild mal schwarz wird, dann aber wieder sich von selbst erhellt und auch so bleibt.

Das Howto auf einer Gentoo-Seite ist meiner Meinung nach hoffungslos veraltet.

Der acpid wird unter dem Kernel 2.6 nicht mehr gebraucht?

Hmm, ich hoffe auf Hilfe bei diesem "einfachen" Thema.

----------

## xraver

 *SvenFischer wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Der acpid wird unter dem Kernel 2.6 nicht mehr gebraucht?

 

Wirklich?

Muss nicht irgend wer die acpi Events weiter leiten/verarbieten?

Wer macht den Job dann? Kann ich mir gar nicht vorstellen. Hat jemand Infos zu dem Fall?

----------

## SvenFischer

Das mit dem acpid habe ich dauf einer Gentoo Seite gelesen, leider finde ich auf die schnelle nicht mehr wo...

Wie auch immer, wer kennt das Problem und hat es gelöst? Ich habe hier ein Laptop mit Intel 855GM Grafik am laufen.

----------

